# ABS KICKING IN/GRINDING WHEN NEARLY STOPPED AT 5-10MPH - ABS SENSORS REPLACED & NO ABS LIGHT



## thebestgolfzareatwarsop (May 11, 2006)

when i've nearly stopped like 5 - 10mph theres a grinding vibrating noise coming from the brake peddle like the ABS is kicking in.








The ABS light came on before this problem so i replaced the drivers side rear ABS sensor...The ABS light went off a while but then came on and off intermitently.
Since then i 've had a dealership had a computer on it & they told me it was drivers side front ABS sensor faulty which i have replaced....The ABS light has now gone out & has 'nt come back on but i'm still getting the brake peddle problem














??? Could it be a warped rotor??? From somewhere i can hear a " Ting Ting Ting " noise at low crawling speed ...Maybe a sensor slightly catching a rotor???


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

The "ting" sound could be a loose rear ABS ring. I noticed (when installing new rear rotors the other day) that the rings sometimes need a dab of silicone to hold them in place.


----------



## vath (May 9, 2004)

i have the same problem, just started yesterday... random ABS activation. No lights on so far. Loaned out my Vag-Com so i can't check codes either.


----------



## thebestgolfzareatwarsop (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (vath)*

Yea....its " Doing my head in now "







..... i go to brake and all the stopping powers there just like the brakes are suppose to be then just as i 've almost stopped i get a rough sensation through the brake pedal and a noise coming from the pedals area







.( Not a master cylinder Noise thou )
Over the past year or so & one by one the abs sensors failed in a anticlockwise direction around the car and i've have replaced them....
On the rear drivers side one i replaced thou i noticed it was really close to the reluctor ring if not slightly touching...Im wondering if its this one thats maybe worn & warped....do they go rusty???????? I thought they was copper???? 
I now my brake fluids due for change too...I think it was 2 years ago on a service it got changed.


----------



## digduggy (Dec 31, 2002)

Check your bearings..... Thats what it was in my car.......


----------



## vath (May 9, 2004)

I really should check the bearing.. for some time i've had alot of suspension noise coming from the front left wheel. I get clanking when i go over bumps, but when i hold the brake and go over bumps it's quiet... so that made me think loose brakes not bearing, but I too lazy to mess with it. 
Now that it's messing with my ABS, i really need to figure it out. Maybe it's finally time to drop it off at VW


----------



## thebestgolfzareatwarsop (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (vath)*

Thats Wierd Saying That Cause When I Turn I Get A Thumping Noise Like " Dur Dur Dur Dur Dur " Coming From The Front ...I've Already Had A Passenger Side Front Knuckle And Hub Replaced But I'm Not Sure If It's The Other Side Gone As It's Prob The Original Thats Done 120,000 Mile+ ! 
it Almost Sounds Like A C.V Knuckle Joint But Usaully They Make A Clicking Noise When Failing ....This Is A Dull Noise Vibrating Though The Steering Wheel When Turning.


----------



## vath (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (thebestgolfzareatwarsop)*

WEIRD


----------



## vath (May 9, 2004)

OKAY, I fixed the clanking I had by bending out the inner brake pad tension springs to keep the pad from moving so much. 
I checked the speed sensor with vag com and it doesn't update the data for the front left sensor. When the car is stopped they all read 1 km/hr. When driving they all increase except for the Front Left. I guess I could start checknig the wires, but odds are the sensor is shot and I gotta get one from rock auto @ $130+ or VW @ $170+. owwww that's gonna hurt.











_Modified by vath at 12:50 PM 10-9-2007_


----------



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (vath)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vath* »_
I guess I could start checknig the wires, but odds are the sensor is shot and I gotta get one from rock auto @ $130+ or VW @ $170+. owwww that's gonna hurt.










Are you nutz? An ABS wheel sensor is under $50!!!!
http://www.germanautoparts.com...e/1/5


_Modified by T99inFL at 1:17 PM 10-9-2007_


----------



## vath (May 9, 2004)

2001.5 Passat:
http://www.germanautoparts.com...e/1/6


----------



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (vath)*

My bad!!! I was focused on the original poster who has a Golf TDI. Your Passat stuff is bucu bucks, I feel your pain. For that $$$, you better be absolutely sure before you buy. Have you swapped the Left with the Right?


----------



## vath (May 9, 2004)

switch left to right... i gotta try that. thanks


----------



## vath (May 9, 2004)

OK, the ABS sensor finally shut down completely for like a month and i just ended up replacing it with a new one and clear the fault code. Now i'm back to square one were the ABS will come on intermidiatly at speeds under 5mph and sometimes while coasting without my foot on the brake... I'm gonna check the axle bolt to make sure it's tight...


----------

